# Opinions on WGSD vs. BBS (Berger Blanc Suisse)



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Another member's recent inquiry about Dutch Shepherds inspired me to seek opinions about Berger Blanc Suisse (BBS or Swiss Shepherds) vs. White GSD's (WGSD). I have been owned by WGSD's in the past, but am currently shepherdless and am considering acquiring a new puppy. Although from the posts on puppy biting and crate destruction among other things I am beginning to doubt my own sanity (lol). 

I have done some research and know that although they share a common ancestry, the standards are similar but not exactly the same. Other differences include registration (AKC vs. FCI), drive, temperament (although that can vary with individual dogs), and cost (a BBS from a reputable breeder can cost 2 to 3 times as much as a good WGSD). I am also a little concerned that there may not be enough BBS history (lines/pedigrees) to give a clear picture of possible health issues. 

BBS are said to be more mellow than WGSDs, but I am not interested in a 100 lb couch potato. However, my last WGSD was like the Energizer Bunny, full on 24/7 except when he was sleeping and even then he ran in his sleep no matter how much exercise he got. So a little less than go-go-go would be okay. This would be more of a companion dog, but I might try tracking, herding or maybe agility. Certainly obedience. 

I have talked to a couple of BBS breeders and read testimonials on their websites but they seem biased (and you would expect them to be. Note: not breeder bashing just stating the obvious). My vet has only treated one BBS and that was some time ago so no help there. 

I am hoping some of the more knowledgeable members on this board, including trainers or other breeders, with first hand experience or knowledge can give me their honest opinions on WGSD's vs. BBS. 

Sorry for the log post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I had a White Swiss Shepherd or Berger Blanc Suisse. His name was Astro. 

If I had to compare Astro to Yoshi and Drogo (German Shepherds Working Line) there are quite a few differences and similarities that I have already begun to notice. 

I have noticed that Astro appeared to be much more healthy. Drogo and Yoshi both would be scratching themselves constantly, although Drogo did it a lot more. Astro, as far as I could tell was one of the most healthiest and athletic dogs I have had. Personally, I liked his structure a lot more than my German Shepherds. He was taller, leaner, and his back end did not look so funny, much more well muscled and it was a straight stance. Astro had a lovely scissor bite. I don't remember Drogo's bite but Yoshi's is a little overshot, it might improve as he ages, might not. I would have to say that I like the White Swiss Shepherd appearance much more than the German Shepherd, although they are pretty similar in some areas. 

Temperament wise, that's a little hard to judge as I have not had German Shepherds for long. What I noticed was that Astro was a very sociable, very friendly dog. He liked just about anyone he came across. He loves to be with you and he was very biddable, which I like. He had a lot of energy, I would not say he was mellow at all. Although he did have an off switch and knew when it was time to settle down. Astro also loved, loved to play fetch and loved to swim. One time we got his ball stuck in a tree and normally I would have climbed up there and got it down for him, but I couldn't because I had glass in my foot so it was left up there. The poor bloke just sat there virtually all day staring up at the ball, occasionally trying to jump for it, and actually started tearing off a few lower small branches. He is good with dogs, plays nice with nice dogs, but if he played with an aggressive or dominant dog he would snap back. Not particularly good with prey animals though. He was good with cats. Had no territorial behaviors whatsoever and hardly ever barked. He made a nice friendly active pet. 

Drogo was very fearful of things and very defensive. He wasn't biddable and he didn't really mind being left alone. If he bonded with someone it tended to be just me, everyone else he was aloof or fearful of them. Sometimes growled at one stage, but most of the time he avoided eye contact. He seemed to have an off switch and did quite well when left alone, not a lot of barking or whining. Was pretty active. Not a nice pet if you ask me. 

Yoshi seems to take a lot of things in stride. He's alert and he is very remarkable at detecting new things. The new things are usually met with a few deep barks but it doesn't take him long to get over it. He's pretty sociable and friendly with people. He seems to be good with some prey animals, very gentle with the goslings and ducklings. Not particularly good with cats, but he hasn't had much socialization with them. Not very good with dogs as he plays very rough. Strong dogs he respects, but weak dogs he does not. I have to constantly keep correcting him around such smaller or weaker dogs. Does not like to be dominated by other dogs. Loves people, does not like being left alone very much. He is actually pretty good with horses and licks their muzzles, but a bit trusting of them. Drogo was scared of them and Astro was either aloof or wanted to chase them. Yoshi is pretty active but does have an off-switch. Seems to be showing some territorial behaviors. He seems to be a good pet so far. 

Summary:

Astro was a nice pet, had a body/structure to die for I think, playful, biddable, but a bit too friendly and trusting. 

Drogo was a terrible pet. Suspicious, fearful, not biddable, but he had a nicer body structure than Yoshi. 

Yoshi seems to be a nice pet so far. Biddable, seems to have a well rounded temperament, do not like the dog bullying though, overshot bite and weak-ish looking back end, I'm not a fan of that. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Palydyn said:


> Another member's recent inquiry about Dutch Shepherds inspired me to seek opinions about Berger Blanc Suisse (BBS or Swiss Shepherds) vs. White GSD's (WGSD). I have been owned by WGSD's in the past, but am currently shepherdless and am considering acquiring a new puppy. Although from the posts on puppy biting and crate destruction among other things I am beginning to doubt my own sanity (lol).
> 
> I have done some research and know that although they share a common ancestry, the standards are similar but not exactly the same. Other differences include registration (AKC vs. FCI), drive, temperament (although that can vary with individual dogs), and cost (a BBS from a reputable breeder can cost 2 to 3 times as much as a good WGSD). I am also a little concerned that there may not be enough BBS history (lines/pedigrees) to give a clear picture of possible health issues.
> 
> ...


I think white shepherds if she is still around would be the best one to ask. She seems to have a lot of knowledge about the whites.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

*Thank You*

Thanks to both of you for your responses. 

Yoshi, your descriptions of your dogs with a wide range of body types and personalities were very helpful to me. I too like the look of the BBS straighter back, less angulation than WGSD's. On the other hand most BBS are long coats which I am not a fan of. I think I would need a riding vacuum cleaner or snow blower (lol). Still they look so striking. Denali, my last WGSD had a straighter back and was way outside the standard for highth, which is probably why some people thought he was crossed with a Great Dane. GSD purists would have been critical but hey I loved him the way he was. Astro sounds like a good dog and from what I have read representative of the breed. 

Shepherdmom, previously I sent a PM to Whiteshepherds on this subject, not wanting to bore the whole board with my inquiry but never got a response. I am still hoping to get a few more responses to help me decide. I also plan on visiting one of the closest BBS breeders to check them out first hand.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I would go with a BBS simply because it is more confusing to find a good breeder of WGSDs. UKC White Shepherds would also be okay. The thing is, the various registries (American White Shepherd Association, White German Shepherd Club of America/Canada) can't seem to agree on much and I really have NOT been impressed with the dogs being shown in their specialties. Some breeders in the US will be members of multiple clubs, which further complicates things. They will call their dogs both White Shepherds and BBS so don't be surprised if you see someone advertising both. 

I have a white shepherd but since she is a rescue, I do not know whether she is BBS, WGSD, or a mix of several things. I will say she is incredibly mellow compared to most GSDs I've met. Very soft dog, too. I would not call her a "couch potato." She is active enough for backpacking trips, tracking, and obedience but definitely not enough drive for high-level sports or work. She has a great "off" switch and will cuddle you all day so long as she gets her walks in. Very sweet dog.


----------

